# PHP Website aufrufen



## codeworkz (7. Okt 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich habe einen Rasberry Pi den ich über eine Android App steuern möchte.
Sobald man die Url ( 192.168.178.39/tor1.php ) aufruft schaltet der Pi und öffnet unser Eingangstor.

Nun möchte ich wissen welchen code ich brauche um diese Url (im Hintergrund) aufzurufen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Johannes


----------



## Thallius (7. Okt 2014)

Sagst du mir wo du wohnst? 

SCNR

Claus


----------



## codeworkz (7. Okt 2014)

Du musst erstmal mein w-lan hacken


----------

